# Aggressive Presa Canario



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi i was hoping for some advice - my boyfriend owns 2 male dogs a 2 yr old rottweiler and a 18mnth old presa canario both dogs are un-neuetered (although i have advised him on many occasions to have atleast one of them neutered). They have always been very good together treated eachother like brothers. They have always spent alot of time in the garden but recently my boyfriend has had problems where he lived and has gone to stay with family they have said the dogs can also stay as long as they live in the garden so my boyfriend has brought them a nice shed and have made it into a nice home for them so the have shelter - the problem that i need advice for is that the presa has in the last few days became aggressive towards the rottweiler we are very worried as we are quite sure that he is strong enough to kill the rottweiler if he really wants to - my boyfriends family have now told him he needs to get rid of the presa and im not sure if there is anything we can do to stop this happening - we have read on the internet that once a presa becomes like this they will only get worse is this true?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would strongly suggest that the breeder(s) of dogs are contacted for advice.

Two entire males of breeds such as these kept in isolation from the family is not a recipe for success I am afraid.


----------



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

The rottweiler we have had since 2 days of age i hand reared him and his sister ( i have the sister)

and the presa came from a dodgy breeder in wales ( my boyfriend went to get hime without telling me coz he knew i wouldnt be happy :mad5


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I would strongly suggest that the breeder(s) of dogs are contacted for advice.
> 
> Two entire males of breeds such as these kept in isolation from the family is not a recipe for success I am afraid.


This. Good point Smokey Bear


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ls87 said:


> Hi i was hoping for some advice - my boyfriend owns 2 male dogs a 2 yr old rottweiler and a 18mnth old presa canario both dogs are un-neuetered (although i have advised him on many occasions to have atleast one of them neutered). They have always been very good together treated eachother like brothers. They have always spent alot of time in the garden but recently my boyfriend has had problems where he lived and has gone to stay with family they have said the dogs can also stay as long as they live in the garden so my boyfriend has brought them a nice shed and have made it into a nice home for them so the have shelter - the problem that i need advice for is that the presa has in the last few days became aggressive towards the rottweiler we are very worried as we are quite sure that he is strong enough to kill the rottweiler if he really wants to - my boyfriends family have now told him he needs to get rid of the presa and im not sure if there is anything we can do to stop this happening - we have read on the internet that once a presa becomes like this they will only get worse is this true?


At a guess I would say that its because you have two unneutered males, who are now approaching full sexual maturity, making them more likely to start competing and challenging. I havent checked up but it wouldnt suprise me if especiallt the Presa Canario they can be known for same sex aggression. I know a cana corso which I think is perhaps similar and he was a pussy cat with all dogs until sexual maturity and its a different story now with any males particularly large breed entire ones.

Added to your problem might be they are now are constantly in a confined space
namely the shed and the garden 24/7 with not so much human interaction. Left to their own devices the tension between them may be building more. If you have one or preferably both neutered now, I dont know, or perhaps no one will if its going to give you quick enough results to difuse the situation. Obviously longer term it could help and sexual tension and aggression should be helped certainly more then it would be in the present situation with them entire.

Do you know if there aare any bitches nearby in neighbouring houses that might be in season? if there is that wont be helping, if males know theres a bitch about that can make them snappy and volatile.

Ive actually just tried to look up for you if there is a presa welfare, usually breed rescues and welfares will give honest breed advice and help and make suggestions, as far as I can see though there isnt one. You could try the breeder I suppose but from what you have said it doesnt sound that help may be forthcoming. I would say separate them at least for now, but in the current circumstances cant see how you can do that even.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

It's possible to have two intact strong dogs living together but it requires a strong calm personality to be their master, if this is in question there is a choice that needs to be made.

The move to a new home might have provoked a change in the status between the dogs or there might be a bitch in heat somewhere upwind and that is triggering aggressive competition between the dogs. 

Let's see what happens would be a "hope for the best" solution but if the choice to get a second dog was just for company it might have been wiser to take on a breed with less attitude (for want of a better word). 

If the dog is aggressive and from a dodgy breeder there will be limited take up for re-homing I assume.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I think you need to be really blunt with your bloke 

Having two such strong dogs, both intact, living like this is an accident waiting to happen, I fear.

One of the dogs should be moved - can the Rottie stay with you or a friend or relative....?

Assuming - praying! - that your OH is not thinking of breeding from the Presa, this dog should be neutered. Ditto for the Rottie.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have the sister, is there no chance you could have the rottie neutered and take him to live with you as well, leaving just the Presa with your boyfriend? I don't know much about this breed, except that there was one on Its Me or the Dog once and VS said that they are normally used as protection dogs. If this is in their nature, being left without human companionship could be a disaster.

It is all I can advise I'm afraid. Breed rescues apparently don't exist for this breed, so it could be the best solution. I think either way, both need neutering and quickly.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

The aggression may also be a symptom of 6
stress of the social isolation compounded with the unfamiliar surroundings. My guys are all intact and in the summer-fall period they also often entertain other protection dogs as guest in the house without a problem.

BTW, while neutering would be a good idea for both - there is no reason not to do it. I recall a study that reported limited success in treating aggression, but enough to be worth a try since there is nothing to lose.

Once thing is certain from what you describe; these dog should not be left together without constant supervision.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Will neutering either or both be a working solution?

If neutered and then found not to be a solution.....

Is it easier to re-home the presa canario intact or not?

(assuming that your loyalty lays with the rottweiler)


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

As said already, two entire males of this mix of breeds can be a recipe for testostorone disaster!! 

The Rottie male will be coming of age now and the Preso not far behind, therefore both may be showing dominance towards the other.

You have to get them both neutered, and I would recommend at the same time to prevent any possible argy bargy from one being doen and the other seeing it as a 'weakness'. 

Training is also paramount. Find a decent training class near you and attend with both dogs. Also, lots of road walking with them both on the lead together can be very 'calming' for the two of them. 

You amy also need to invest in two crates, one ofr each dog so they can be crated seperatley when no-one is around to supervise them.

If all else fails, then you are going to have to re-home one of them


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

I would'n't even keep 2 JRs locked alone in a shed together.

"Dodgy breeder" or not the Preso needs to go back to him or either the Preso or the Rottie rehomed, if not keep a large shovel & yard brush in the garden so you can sweep up the body parts one morning, be sure to keep a hose handy to wash the mess away, that morning is only a matter of time away. Two choices IMO.

Again IMO, I don't think you have long left before it all kicks off.

.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

As others have said, you need to act quickly here in the interest of safety. 

Regardless of the fact they are dogs, put any adolescent animal (human and non-human) into a confined environment, and trouble can happen. Hormones are running high, and whilst I don't think this is down to 'dominance' in the sense that they are trying to compete for rank or status amongst each other (just in the same way two teenage boys aren't fighting for rank or status if they have a scrap- they are fighting over something very superficial, actually driven by peer pressure), it is still expected that these high levels of testosterone are going to create a competitive nature in some circumstances. 

Separation is needed. You also need to find a qualified, ethical and humane behaviourist, such as a clicker trainer who is experienced with such issues, to come in and work with the dogs to advise exercises and neutering where appropriate.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Just to add, I think it's very easy in these situations to start viewing the dogs as 'bad' or using harsh training methods to punish them for fighting, but I strongly advise against it.

Animals fight when they see each other as threatening. Your job is, if you are going to keep them, to work and make them see each other as positive experiences again. Neutering, separation and lots of fun training is going to do this, not punishment and bullying from you guys. If they fight, separate them and leave them to cool off. Introduce them on neutral ground, in a low distracting environment, do some training with them together and slowly build up their time together (supervised) at home.

The emphasis for me is on _fun_ training with these two, as well as the management tactics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> It is all I can advise I'm afraid. Breed rescues apparently don't exist for this breed, so it could be the best solution.


i know of a breed rescue that will take presa`s and get them into knowledgeable homes tbh i think thats the only way forward here


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.

_It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_

East Anglian Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.
> 
> _It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_
> 
> ...


i don`t buy that because the presa was bred for different reasons in mind which makes that article a load of tosh basically.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I just wanted to point out that any animals taken from their usual environment and confined in a small enclosure in a strange place are going to be under great stress. 
It is pointless (IMO) for a behaviourist to observe them now. They will be suffering kennel stress and therefore not be showing `normal` behaviour. 
Please sort the environment out first? Even neutering both dogs is not going to change the fact they are bored, stressed and anxious.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

diablo said:


> i know of a breed rescue that will take presa`s and get them into knowledgeable homes tbh i think thats the only way forward here


Perhaps you should post a link.

When OP stated that the dogs live in the garden, I took it to mean that they live in the garden and have access to the shed for shelter. Everyone else seems to be assuming that they are locked in the shed. If that is the case, that is cruel in my opinion.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.
> 
> _It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can't agree. Since when is 'aggressiveness' a genetic trait? As I have said many times, innate behaviour can be manipulated if one knows enough about the breed's biological development. Staffies are not, in my experience (and I deal with many of them), any more 'aggressive' than any other breed. They do however have some behaviour patterns that can be misinterpreted, e.g. they often like to pin etc.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

But when considering appearance and human interaction you must see that the way a particular dog looks will affect how people interact with it and that will over time shape the dog's response to people.

*Which person is more dangerous? *

















That's why people reach out to puppies of all types and are then surprised when the small dog snaps, because they associate small dogs with cute and being puppy-like, I'm never surprised that a small dog will snap because their life has been full of strange people trusting their hand at them invading their space.

Cute kid - what harm could this little fella do?


----------



## Happy Cats (Nov 24, 2011)

ls87 said:


> Hi i was hoping for some advice - my boyfriend owns 2 male dogs a 2 yr old rottweiler and a 18mnth old presa canario both dogs are un-neuetered (although i have advised him on many occasions to have atleast one of them neutered). They have always been very good together treated eachother like brothers. They have always spent alot of time in the garden but recently my boyfriend has had problems where he lived and has gone to stay with family they have said the dogs can also stay as long as they live in the garden so my boyfriend has brought them a nice shed and have made it into a nice home for them so the have shelter - the problem that i need advice for is that the presa has in the last few days became aggressive towards the rottweiler we are very worried as we are quite sure that he is strong enough to kill the rottweiler if he really wants to - my boyfriends family have now told him he needs to get rid of the presa and im not sure if there is anything we can do to stop this happening - we have read on the internet that once a presa becomes like this they will only get worse is this true?


My mother in law is a brilliant dog trainer and i know she will be able to help and advise you. Here is her contact e-mail if you like ([email protected]) Hope things change


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Perhaps you should post a link.
> 
> When OP stated that the dogs live in the garden, I took it to mean that they live in the garden and have access to the shed for shelter. Everyone else seems to be assuming that they are locked in the shed. If that is the case, that is cruel in my opinion.


CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE
and
Dogs for adoption - Iron Mountain Canine


----------



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi again thanks for everyone who replyed (apart from the person who said i will be picking up body parts) - that is not helpful and i wouldnt be asking for help if i didnt think the situation needed looking at! And no of course im not keeping them locked in a shed - they are used to being in the garden alot of the time (when my boyfriend is out) they are indoors when he is home and at night time - the garden that they had moved to is actually alot bigger than what they have been used to and the shed is like a little wooden playhouse which is inside a large container as a hope to keep any drafts out and they have the run of the garden but they are now not allowed indoors. I now have the presa at my house although not an ideal situation as i already have dogs (inc the male rotties sister) he seems to be getting on with mine alot better and at the moment is sprawled out asleep on the sofa - my loyalities definatly lie with the rottie as he is my baby but i would hate for either of them to get hurt - i just now feel sorry for the rottie living on his own in the garden until my boyfriends gets a new place as the presa was bought as company for the rottie (sorry so confusing)

Also forgot to mention that they are not always left in the gardn all day long if my boyfriend goes out he will most of the time take them with him if he can they are just not allowed in the house


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.
> 
> _It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_
> 
> ...


This would be laughable if it was not so very ignorant. :mad5:


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> (apart from the person who said i will be picking up body parts)


Thats me.



> - that is not helpful


It is to anyone with any sense.

.


----------



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

please enlighten me how this is helpful in anyway shape or form


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

ls87 said:


> i just now feel sorry for the rottie living on his own in the garden until my boyfriends gets a new place as the presa was bought as company for the rottie


dont feel sorry at least the situation has been sorted for now , he`s more than likely more than happy



ls87 said:


> please enlighten me how this is helpful in anyway shape or form


it isn`t , tho more research should have been done regarding finding what would have been more suitable company for your rottie , a spayed bitch of any breed would have been your best bet
best of luck with them both , hope everything works out.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

SleepyBones said:


> Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.
> 
> 
> Lexiedhb said:
> ...


Dangerous, outdated and damaging "advice", it's what we've come to expect from SB.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> please enlighten me how this is helpful in anyway shape or form


Simples really, if you don't rehome one of them, as several others have said, they're going rip into each other, if your Rot is UK lines on both sides it'll be lucky to last more than a couple of mins, if that. If it's Euro lines both sides expect a lot of damage to both dogs, probably enough damage for a double PTS if they start in the garden alone at night or even when someones there, one person, even with quite a bit of experience, would not be able sperate those 2 in time.

.


----------



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

So why didnt u just say that instead of trying to act funny - i have come on here for advice not sarcastic comments - i know that the dogs are in a dangerous situation and i was wondering whether anything else could be done before the need to be split up or rehomed - im not a stupid person i know they are both srtong dogs and are capable of doing some serious damage so i dont need to be spoken to like a child


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

ls87 said:


> So why didnt u just say that instead of trying to act funny - i have come on here for advice not sarcastic comments - i know that the dogs are in a dangerous situation and i was wondering whether anything else could be done before the need to be split up or rehomed - im not a stupid person i know they are both srtong dogs and are capable of doing some serious damage so i dont need to be spoken to like a child


You could add SB to your ignore list. I think most people have


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> You could add SB to your ignore list. I think most people have


I'm glad you haven't though :thumbup1:

.


----------



## ls87 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol ok i thought i was just being picked on


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> I'm glad you haven't though :thumbup1:
> 
> .


Nothing like a bit of amusement and banter every once in a while


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I want a dog called Godwin.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> I want a dog called Godwin.


LOL! :lol::lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ls87 said:


> So why didnt u just say that instead of trying to act funny - i have come on here for advice not sarcastic comments - i know that the dogs are in a dangerous situation and i was wondering whether anything else could be done before the need to be split up or rehomed - im not a stupid person i know they are both srtong dogs and are capable of doing some serious damage so i dont need to be spoken to like a child


If we haven't got him on ignore, we just read his posts for the amusement value. Don't let one put you off. We can all understand your position, and it is not your fault anyway, you are just trying to sort out a development and do your best for the dogs.

The problem is, it does not seem to be possible for these two dogs to live together. Isn't that a trait of the Presa anyway? I am glad they have the garden and shed, as I originally thought, and I am delighted that you have at least removed one of them from the situation. But obviously something permanent needs doing and your best bet is to contact the rescue that Diablo has linked to.


----------



## snipeblade (Nov 2, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.
> 
> _It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_
> 
> ...


cretin.!:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> cretin.!:frown2::frown2:


Seems some of my posts trigger those with undeclared, commercial conflicts of interests to blow their cool & their cover

Banger writes  
 _I have seen a member of APBC, Carrie Evans she was as much use as chocolate watch_

Speedsmum writes-
_I have my own experience of APBC a member told me to put my dog to sleep and like a fool I went and did it_!!!!!!

Download free file
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage
.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> Seems some of my posts trigger those with undeclared, commercial conflicts of interests to blow their cool & their cover
> 
> Banger writes 
>  _I have seen a member of APBC, Carrie Evans she was as much use as chocolate watch_
> ...


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:

I fear I can only come to two conclusions

1) You have some Obsessive compulsive disorder about slating Certain organistations who use Kind fair reward based training.

2) You have some kind of Masochistic tendency too.


----------



## snipeblade (Nov 2, 2011)

your verbal bullsh#t is wasted on me, cretin!:cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

SleepyBones said:


> Seems some of my posts trigger those with undeclared, commercial conflicts of interests to blow their cool & their cover


Naaaahhhhh. Your comments are just annoying and useless. But keep telling yourself there is a conspiracy, don't forget the foil helmet just in case they try to invade your thoughts.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> 1) You have some Obsessive compulsive disorder about _'slating'_ _'Certain organistations'_


You mean 'exposing' and 'APDT' of which your a suspect member. In March it had lost a quarter of its membership within the past 3 years cause of pet owners who had been ripped off exposing them, easy to spot some of them scamming on forums without declaring their commercial interests.

In fairness to APDT, everyones been warned about internet rip offs & frauds etc & if they are so naive to think that rip off wannabe trainers such as APDT dont subtly promote their commercial interests & shoddy services around customer frequented forums, then they are just such vulnerable type people that they will be scammed on the net anyway.

Thinking about it, maybe APDT sales persons posing all over these forums as pet owners & helpfull, 'nice' 'freindly' (usual guises) non descipts, as they have done for years, do have some justification. I mean if punters are so gullible to think they can post on 'training' forums, which have commercial potential for some in the dog industry, then if its not APDT covert operators who get the ££££ from them, APBC scammers will.....oh, oh, I forgot, many APDT members belong to both those commercial organisations, good buisness idea eh! if APDT dont con em, then APBC will, lol!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...-industry-update-apdt-loose-more-members.html

.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> You mean 'exposing' and 'APDT' of which your a suspect member. In March it had lost a quarter of its membership within the past 3 years cause of pet owners who had been ripped off exposing them, easy to spot some of them scamming on forums without declaring their commercial interests.
> 
> In fairness to APDT everyones been warned about internet rip offs & frauds etc & if they are so naive to think that rip off wannabe trainers such as APDT dont subtly promote their commercial interests around customer frequented forums.
> 
> ...


members of this forum who is also a member of the APDT usually has such proudly displayed after their signature. I have seen none of these people touting for business, so I would be interested to know, specifically, who you are talking about.

The remainder of your post is complete gibberish, as usual, so I can't even comment on that.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> members of this forum who is also a member of the APDT usually has such proudly displayed after their signature. I have seen none of these people touting for business, so I would be interested to know, specifically, who you are talking about.
> 
> The remainder of your post is complete gibberish, as usual, so I can't even comment on that.


Not only is it gibberish, but it's gibberish that doesn't even try to address the issues brought up on the OP.

Once again SB is off in his own little world, ranting and railing against his ephemeral foes; swinging and fighting off shadows of his own imagining.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m sure the OP would rather have help than hijacking........
Perhaps the Mods could get this back to civilisation?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Not only is it gibberish, but it's gibberish that doesn't even try to address the issues brought up on the OP.


Sure I did, rehome one of them, & stay well away from puppy/elementary level commercial trainers & misbehaviourists, both are bits of advice are as important as the other. I would advise nothing else with these 2 dogs. This response to another suspect commercial troll trying to deliberatly mislead pet owners & safegurad their bank account.

.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

SleepyBones said:


> You might it helpfull to read the staffie site below, there are some similarities between a Prso's attutude to other dogs and their own. You can't make some dogs freindly, end of story.
> 
> _It's good to socialise your pup as much as possible but I'm afraid all the socialisation in the world doesn't make any difference to the fact that it is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier! The dog will act according to its breed - they are wonderful with people, but very often HATE other dogs and other animals. This is something which is part of the breed's instinct and you will not be able to change. Having a Stafford often means that you take lonely walks -changing direction whenever you see any dogs in the distance. *Don't be tempted to take notice of any 'behaviourists' who tell you that they can train a Stafford to be less dog aggressive - in saying that they are showing that they do not understand the nature of the breed.*_
> 
> ...


ALL dogs can be trained INCLUDING SBT's in fact they are actually highly intelligent meaning they're quite easy to train.....PRAT!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> But when considering appearance and human interaction you must see that the way a particular dog looks will affect how people interact with it and that will over time shape the dog's response to people.
> 
> *Which person is more dangerous? *
> 
> ...


Oh man....Eddie Norton with his kit off in American History X....*mops up the drool* love that film and I'm half black. Oooooh those muscles! Sorry...erm....what were we talking about? Cats...no dogs! Yes, dogs....*mind wonders off again*


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

_*Speedsmum writes-
I have my own experience of APBC a member told me to put my dog to sleep and like a fool I went and did it!!!!!!*_

Who the hell goes and does that?!

No you're not a fool...you're a bloody ARGH!

Its not the same as getting your hair cut, "Oh they told me it would look nice so I did it! What a mistake! Oooops! LOL!"

Thats a dogs life! Which person could be as stupid as to have their dog PTS based on what someone else has said (unless for an actual mental illness which causes random aggression) If a trainer told me to PTS one of my dogs, I'd ask WHY for starters, not do it then be mad after!!!! WHAT?!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SleepyBones said:


> You mean 'exposing' and 'APDT' of which your a suspect member. In March it had lost a quarter of its membership within the past 3 years cause of pet owners who had been ripped off exposing them, easy to spot some of them scamming on forums without declaring their commercial interests.
> 
> In fairness to APDT, everyones been warned about internet rip offs & frauds etc & if they are so naive to think that rip off wannabe trainers such as APDT dont subtly promote their commercial interests & shoddy services around customer frequented forums, then they are just such vulnerable type people that they will be scammed on the net anyway.
> 
> ...


So your assuming Im an APDT member then!! Just Posing as a Helpful Pet owner for the sake of plying APDT and my services on the Forum.

Well sleepy sorry to dissapoint you but you have S**t the bed on this one, I am only a humble little pet owner, whos had dogs for nearly 20 years. In fact with one dog in particular Ive actually used a CAPBT behaviourist myself and guess what I parted with real money, and shock horror it was worth every penny. So Im actually suggesting them because I have found them and their methods excellent!!

All the help and advice I give, is because I know what its like to have a problem dog and need help. All the advice I give too are things that I have used myself with my dogs and found succesful and used to help, friends relations and fellow dog walkers too over the years, and again through personal experience has worked.

You may notice the lack of book reccomendations in my posts and links to trainers videos and sites, and that I type everything out in full in my own words with my own explanations. Thats because they come out of that grey squidgy thing in my cranium and from personal experience.

Sorry sleepy with me what you see i what you get mate, Mouthy stroppy cow whos not adverse to using a few naughty words too, when people get on my
perverbial!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> _*Speedsmum writes-
> I have my own experience of APBC a member told me to put my dog to sleep and like a fool I went and did it!!!!!!*_
> 
> Who the hell goes and does that?!
> ...


Someone came on the forum a while back saying their trainer had told her that her young labrador had a brain tumour and he should be pts. Seemed to me from what she said that he only needed a little more help, but she had him put down anyway. Don't know if the "trainer" had any qualifications, but he certainly wasn't qualified to diagnose a tumour.

Some people just grab on to something that will give them an easy way out, then say it was someone else's idea.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Someone came on the forum a while back saying their trainer had told her that her young labrador had a brain tumour and he should be pts. Seemed to me from what she said that he only needed a little more help, but she had him put down anyway. Don't know if the "trainer" had any qualifications, but he certainly wasn't qualified to diagnose a tumour.
> 
> Some people just grab on to something that will give them an easy way out, then say it was someone else's idea.


SURELY there was more to the story than that though? What self respecting vet will allow a client to go into theirsurgery declare their dog has a brain tumour, take this as gospel and destroy the dog?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone tried to tell me Oscar had Rage Syndrome when he was just a pup  Told me to have him PTS.

He was simply resource guarding which we worked through and he shows no sign of it now, hasn't done for years  

People just talk **** sometimes


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> SURELY there was more to the story than that though? What self respecting vet will allow a client to go into theirsurgery declare their dog has a brain tumour, take this as gospel and destroy the dog?


The question was asked, but I don't think any real answer was ever forthcoming. Next time she came on to say they dog had been euthanised and "they were all devastated".



RAINYBOW said:


> Someone tried to tell me Oscar had Rage Syndrome when he was just a pup  Told me to have him PTS.
> 
> He was simply resource guarding which we worked through and he shows no sign of it now, hasn't done for years
> 
> People just talk **** sometimes


There is a bit of a prejudice against golden spaniels in some circles. I have often been told they are more susceptible to rage syndrome, or even they "always" get rage syndrome. It seems the ignorant will always have their say.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Funny you mention rage syndrome... a friend of my mums has a black American cocker that developed on-lead aggression when out walking. The first "trainer" they went to stated right out that the dog had rage and should be pts.

My mum recommended she get a second opinion (the symptoms sounded nothing like "rage" syndrome at all) and gave her the number of the *shock horror* APDT trainer that we were taking Solo to...

Turned out the dog had become fearful of strange men, a bit of non-confrontational rehab in a few one-to-one sessions and the dog is back to his normal bouncy, friendly self.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Colette said:


> Funny you mention rage syndrome... a friend of my mums has a black American cocker that developed on-lead aggression when out walking. The first "trainer" they went to stated right out that the dog had rage and should be pts.
> 
> My mum recommended she get a second opinion (the symptoms sounded nothing like "rage" syndrome at all) and gave her the number of the *shock horror* APDT trainer that we were taking Solo to...
> 
> Turned out the dog had become fearful of strange men, a bit of non-confrontational rehab in a few one-to-one sessions and the dog is back to his normal bouncy, friendly self.


Unfortunately, with so many people with no training and no qualifications posing as trainers, it seems that many of these idiots don't want to admit that they haven't got a clue what to do, so they declare that the dog must have something wrong with it.

If someone like that told me my dog had a tumour or rage syndrome, I would go to a vet first, and if you have any experience with dogs, you would know the difference. Unfortunately so many are fooled by these idiots and look no further.


----------

